# A new study.



## Kiwiberry

I found this new study that came out in August. It was done in the UK on over 14,000 ladies. It has to do with premature babies running in the family. I confirmed the study with my OB, and he informed me that it is true, there is just a lot more research that still needs to be done on what genes causes it and how to prevent / fix it. I wanted to share this with you ladies in hopes that it might give some of you answers like it did me. I was born premature as well as my baby was born premature. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/2010/06/07/us-preterm-birth-idUSTRE6565YJ20100607


----------



## mummy3

For my family this has a high chance of being true. I was preemie and all 5 of my kids have been. In our case its a genetic condition where pprom is a known complication, a mix of baby also having the condition (the membranes technically belong to baby) and there is cervical issues.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I just knew my baby was going to be born early. I had this "feeling" that I really tbh chose to ignore until it actually happened. I am hoping that with my next pregnancy that they will be able to prevent my next baby from being born early. 

Did they consider you high risk Mummy3? Was it that the progesterone shots did not work for you? I am so nervous about this whole thing.


----------



## AP

Its like anything really, some can be biological factors, but in my case, I was a preemie thanks to placenta previa,(29weeks) but there was no known reason for my preemie (27+4)
Also, my 2nd was overdue. 

Similar to Mummy3's experience, its not exactly prematurity but the causes of prematurity that can be genetic.


----------



## Kiwiberry

For me when I was born there was no known reason then my mom went on to have 3 more babies all full term.


----------



## mummy3

No, twice so far the progesterone shots haven't got me any further on, each baby earlier than the last but with it being a genetic mechanical issue then that's not unexpected. I'm not a reliable example of their efficacy, a lot of women have great success with the shots, its a good sign your mom got to term after:hugs: 

Oh and yeah, crazy high risk, perinatology every week for me, bedrest already and steroid shots scheduled for 24 weeks. They're very proactive and on the ball here. You should be well monitored:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

mummy3 said:


> No, twice so far the progesterone shots haven't got me any further on, each baby earlier than the last but with it being a genetic mechanical issue then that's not unexpected. I'm not a reliable example of their efficacy, a lot of women have great success with the shots, its a good sign your mom got to term after:hugs:
> 
> Oh and yeah, crazy high risk, perinatology every week for me, bedrest already and steroid shots scheduled for 24 weeks. They're very proactive and on the ball here. You should be well monitored:hugs:

That makes me feel so much better! I hope this time for you goes bether than last.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's not genetic for me all my families babies are overdue, I myself was a 10lbs overdue baby. Where as my first was born at 18 weeks and my second at 31+5.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I only posted this as one possibility for all the unexplained premature births out there. I hope no one misunderstood me in thinking every premature baby.


----------



## Twinmum87

Not genetic in my case, in all known family history on both sides mine have been the only premature birth. I have always wanted to know what makes the sac rupture. Twin 1's ruptured at 2am and I was delievered by section after 7pm after almost 7hr of labour and they broke twin 2's waters during the section.


----------



## misspriss

It is the cause for me. Mom had pre-eclampsia and a premature baby (my younger sister) and I had pre-eclampsia and a premature baby.


----------

